# G-Shock Heads Up!



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Just to let the people on here know about this bargain on flea-bay seeing as how the other forums seem to be pouncing on them very fast! (mods feel free to remove this post if its out of the rules)

Casio M5600 Solar Atomic G-Shock item number 360365667862


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Good shout - especially as it doesn't show up if you search for M5600.

Argos outlet seem to be quite good for G-Shocks when they want rid of them - they had GW500A models the other day and were the cheapest ones on on eBay.

I've just checked - eBay saved searches lets you specify the seller - I'll get notifications by mail whenever Argos list more G-shocks now! :thumbsup:

(some of the others look a real bargain too...)


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

+1 for Argos and their watch deals. I got a Casio Super Illuminator for way below its normal selling price. It's not been off my wrist as of yet, such is its quality!

They deliver via DHL as well, so you're guaranteed a day-long waiting period at max :lol:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

gavinjayanand said:


> +1 for Argos and their watch deals. I got a Casio Super Illuminator for way below its normal selling price. It's not been off my wrist as of yet, such is its quality!
> 
> They deliver via DHL as well, so you're guaranteed a day-long waiting period at max :lol:


They were selling the divers super illuminator for under 22 quid and I missed out on one of these damn!!

I have to go out soon so hope sods law doesnt kick in with the DHL delivery


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

My ebay account is showing a 10% discount voucher for Argos. It expires on the 30th May.

Try entering the code CUKARGSMAY in the discount box when you pay. It should then cost you Â£39.59 rather than Â£43.99

It aint a lot, but it all helps.


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Great tip Boris, but too late for me. Having said that it's still a great price at 40-odd quid. I've just ordered mine so now showing 9 left.

David


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Mine was waiting at work for me after arriving there yesterday. Doesn't work but I'm guessing that's because it needs a charge. I'm new to all this G Shock malarkey (and feel a little dirty for buying one but a bargain's a bargain!)


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Big Bad Boris said:


> My ebay account is showing a 10% discount voucher for Argos. It expires on the 30th May.
> 
> Try entering the code CUKARGSMAY in the discount box when you pay. It should then cost you Â£39.59 rather than Â£43.99
> 
> It aint a lot, but it all helps.


I did that too and got the 10% off  its just arrived 10 mins after coming back from down town! all set up mines only on medium batt power so needs a bit of sunlight to get it up to full power other than that its all good well pleased 

Dave


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

have just done this also, so thanks for the heads up... was looking for a decent but cheap watch to take mtb'ing without worrying about it getting smashed....

code didn't work for me though... but still happy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Some pics of mine arrived this morning 





































And next to my Riseman for comparison


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

Bargin! i got one of these at christmas, :notworthy: i think it is amazing for its function.Solar powered atomic time keeping, water resistance motion sensor for battery saving and light. And G shocks famous toughness.This watch will undoubtably out perform any watch on this forum! Unfortunately its a little down on the style and desirability stakes :bag:

Although for a g-shock its my favourite shape, a classic. I just don't seem to be able to get it to sit comfortably on my wrist?


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Mine was waiting at work for me after arriving there yesterday. Doesn't work but I'm guessing that's because it needs a charge. I'm new to all this G Shock malarkey (and feel a little dirty for buying one but a bargain's a bargain!)


Are you sure it's not in power save or sleep mode?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

KrispyDK said:


> Mine was waiting at work for me after arriving there yesterday. Doesn't work but I'm guessing that's because it needs a charge. I'm new to all this G Shock malarkey (and feel a little dirty for buying one but a bargain's a bargain!)


i thought that was the point.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

rmb said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was waiting at work for me after arriving there yesterday. Doesn't work but I'm guessing that's because it needs a charge. I'm new to all this G Shock malarkey (and feel a little dirty for buying one but a bargain's a bargain!)
> ...


Yes I think it was. It has come to life but has 'PS' displaying with 'CHG' flashing underneath it and none of the buttons seem to do anything.

I'll have to read the 60 odd pages of instructions at some point. Can't wait.

I have to say, and at the risk of being excommunicated, that I am utterly underwhelmed by the watch. What's all this G Shock fuss about?? It's just a cheap digital watch like what I had when I was nine, put in a slightly chunkier case, right? Except the price (even discounted) doesn't actually match the cheap plastic-ness of the watch. And as for the more 'elaborate' designs of some of the G Shocks I've seen paraded....well, really?

Maybe it'll grow on me. Maybe it'll end up in the sales corner.

I'll be waiting for the


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

KrispyDK said:


> rmb said:
> 
> 
> > KrispyDK said:
> ...


im with you on that...i cant even wear one as a beater....the 3 that ive had have been given away.....the riseman or mudman i can understand.....but i just dont get this one


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

It's a good looking watch, enjoy it


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I understand the 'riseman' and 'mudman' even less. They look like watches for kids that want to go out and play army.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ian1 said:


> It's a good looking watch, enjoy it


no ian, its not


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

simonsaysbet said:


> Unfortunately its a little down on the style and desirability stakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree on both counts. I have to keep reading the reviews to persuade myself that it's a future classic. And as for the wrist fit - the lugs are angled so that the watch sits like a model railway footbridge on my quite puny wrist. Perhaps it's designed for a smaller Asian wrist. I bought the metal/resin bracelet hoping that this would help, but it doesn't.

It is comfortable, it is totally reliable, but I can't read the time when driving - it's all 8888s, and I can't read it at night, but that'a an age-related issue







.

But I still believe in it, I think.

Oh for a dead straightforward slim solar atomic analogue G-Shock! Do they exist?


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

Mine arrived today and I'm over the moon with it :man_in_love:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

I suppose there will always be the lovers and haters of these, but mine is very useful working night shifts the hourly alarms with snooze and the auto el light that illuminates by simply turning the wrist towards your face is a neat feature. Brilliant for getting me up at the middle of the day as well! Daft as it may sound the barometer function on the Riseman is also pretty handy too as it gives me a warning towards what the weather is gonna be like before I take a ride out on the bike etc. Believe it or not mine now get a lot of wrist time especially when working.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

What does it want? Why is 'CHG' flashing above the hour? Why doesn't the light come on and why doesn't it go beep when I press the buttons? And why don't the buttons do anything? And why did I have to fumble around, casting my mind back to when I had one of these nearly 30 years ago, trying to set the time when, apparently, it gets the time beamed directly into it's atoms?

I've tried shaking it and I can't find anything to wind and I refuse to read an instruction book for a f**king watch!!!

What does it want????


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Like most of us it needs SUN and plenty of it in your case mate because yours appears to be totally flat!! not good! In the manual it states if its as dead as yours then it will take 2 hours of sun direct not from a window just to get it to a workable level then a further load of hours to bring it up to full power!

Dave


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Dave - thank you. I'll stop ranting! For now, it will have to sleep under the lamp and we'll see what the weather's doing tomorrow.

I'm guessing these must have been stored away for quite a while, hence argos wanting rid of them?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

1250banditman said:


> Like most of us it needs SUN and plenty of it in your case mate because yours appears to be totally flat!! not good! In the manual it states if its as dead as yours then it will take 2 hours of sun direct not from a window just to get it to a workable level then a further load of hours to bring it up to full power!
> 
> Dave


yup, windowsill tomorrow or under a desk lamp for a while will start to bring this around


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Mine was on M on the power meter I stuck it in full sun for a couple of hours and it went to H but after 20 mins inside it went back down to M again!! However when I read a little of the manual it says even when the power goes to H it needs a further 12 hours of full sun to reach full power!

To sum up then from flat like yours Dave it will take

2 hours of full sun to reach level 3 power (which is only L on the meter!) then a further 42 hours of full sun to reach level 2 which is M on the meter! and then a further 12 hours to reach level 1 which is H on the meter!!

Sunlight through a window will take 3 times as long on all the above figures!!

Cloudy day through a window will take twice as long again!!

And finally light from an indoor florescent light will take 119 hours to reach just level 3 and never ever will reach higher than that!!

So Dave get some of this full sun that weve been having loads of on it mate

I think these are old stock returns from people that have taken them back to the Argos stores for whatever reason, and they then wait till they have a large stock perhaps then offer them on the outlet, but I could be wrong.

What is strange is that some of the models like the super illuminator dont appear in the Argos stores but have been offered on the ebay Argos outlet.

Dave


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

1250banditman said:


> Mine was on M on the power meter I stuck it in full sun for a couple of hours and it went to H but after 20 mins inside it went back down to M again!! However when I read a little of the manual it says even when the power goes to H it needs a further 12 hours of full sun to reach full power!
> 
> To sum up then from flat like yours Dave it will take
> 
> ...


You make it sound so simple!!! What if I just shake it for ten minutes, that works with a lot of my other watches? Has anyone tried???


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Dave

Further to my post on charge times you will see its gonna take about 56 hours of direct full sun to get yours up to the correct level!! Dont put it inside or under a lamp it will take forever by the looks of it!!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Where do I find 56 hours of sun? Pluto???!!!


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Take it on holiday with you mate I hear Egypt is getting plenty (sun that is) lol!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

1250banditman said:


> Take it on holiday with you mate I hear Egypt is getting plenty (sun that is) lol!


Last I heard it was revolting!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

these numbers sound way too large.

had a couple of casio solars and a timex,a couple of hours on the sill is all they ever needed.

they live in a watch box with a glass top the rest of the time.

just put it somewhere with a reasonable light level for a day and forget about it.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

You could put the g-shock in the garden for about a month and hope it gets some!!


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> these numbers sound way too large.
> 
> had a couple of casio solars and a timex,a couple of hours on the sill is all they ever needed.
> 
> ...


Maybe your right (I hope so for Daves sanity) but thats what it quotes in the manual.

Dave


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

Try Florida. Judging by most of these recent wrist shots, you all could use a bit of sunshine!


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

great watch at a great price, I paid a bit more than that for mine but well worth it ... mine arrived with a full charge 'H' and has never dropped lower, I leave it at the window when not wearing so it gets plenty of top-up time.

mine updates daily at 2:02am


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a good looking watch, enjoy it
> ...


Have to say not one of my faves although I do quite like the 'cockpit' G Shocks.

These ones I can't read and reminds me of the watch the nerdy kids used to wear at school. :umnik2:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> *What does it want????*


It wants you to sell it to me for a tenner 

:lol:


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Evening folks,

Having ordered my G-Shock on Wednesday the DHL parcel duly arrived today. However, when I opened it I found they'd sent me the wrong watch. Instead of the stated watch they've sent me a G-Shock Gulfman!

My gut feeling is - RESULT!

What do you guys think?

No time to load pics at present but will later if you want to have a look.

David


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

royalwitcheese said:


> Evening folks,
> 
> Having ordered my G-Shock on Wednesday the DHL parcel duly arrived today. However, when I opened it I found they'd sent me the wrong watch. Instead of the stated watch they've sent me a G-Shock Gulfman!
> 
> ...


Solar atomic or battery model? Yes let's see a pic - silly question!! :derisive:


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Retranaut - please see the pics and the reference number. The hang tag says it's solar and page 1 of the booklet says charge it in sunlight. I'm guessing then that it's the solar version you referred to.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

royalwitcheese said:


> Retranaut - please see the pics and the reference number. The hang tag says it's solar and page 1 of the booklet says charge it in sunlight. I'm guessing then that it's the solar version you referred to.


I have one of those, if you ever figure out how to set the moon/tide display let me know, I just couldn't get it to work and I'm fed up walking down to the marina to check it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry to bring bad news - the wrong watch was in the box. :shocking:

GW-M5600-1ER is the model of watch everyone else has received.

You look to have a G-9100-1ER Gulfman which isn't atomic or solar.

(They're Â£52.26 on Amazon)

http://www.casio.co.uk/Products/Wat...Products/G-9100-1ER/Technical_Specifications/

Sorry mate! :dontgetit:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

I've still a notion to get one of these - would want to put it on adapters and cloth/velcro though.

Pic below is a test fitting of adapters on my DW-5600RTB - doesn't sit too well due to the offset shape.

Can someone tell me what the GW-M5600 case and lugs are like please?

Thanks!

Rich.

:cheers:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

A bump for Des to see!! :derisive:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=66682


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Retronaut said:


> A bump for Des to see!! :derisive:
> 
> http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=66682


ta!

had a wee lookee and couldn't find it earlier.


----------

